# Wi-Fi   NikNet

## admin

'   Wi-Fi  -   NikNet.  -  ,   512  (  )  - 350   . 
  ,         Ucoz.         ,   NikNet,      . 
  ,           .  ,       .    : *. , 44  304, : 61-34-29*  _ֳ    ,            ?_

----------


## vscapital

1. NIKNET -  ,     (  ) ;
 2. Ucoz ,      ,     . . ().
 3.   .
 4. , NIKNET -  ,    .    Intenet  NIKNET ,   !

----------


## rust

....

----------


## vscapital

NIKNET     .       Wi-FI,    . ,       ,               .         ,       .         + " ".    .      ,  .       ,       "     ,        ".

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> Wi-FI,    .

----------


## vscapital

1.     , ;
2.  Wi-Fi ;
3. IP ;
4. Wi-FI ;
5. Wi-Fi   ;

----------


## rust

Wifi    ?

----------


## vscapital

1.     Wi-FI     100 .   .         .   !
2.       ,     .
3.            ,  ... +    ..
  .

----------


## persol

> 1.     Wi-FI     100 .   .         .   !
> 2.       ,     .
> 3.            ,  ... +    ..
>   .

   ,

----------


## saletell

?!!

----------

> ?!!

  http://www.niknet.com.ua/internet

----------

, .

----------


## hellman

> , .

          ?

----------

,    ,  ?

----------


## qzokntu

> ,    ,  ?

  ,  ,  .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,  ,  .

----------


## 23q

> , .

     -

----------


## __

...      - ? 
    )

----------


## qzokntu

> 

   ?    .      .  ,  .   

> ...      - ? 
>     )

    : 	 8(0532) 61-34-29   

> ,    ,  ?

   
      .        Wi-Fi!

----------


## __

*qzokntu*,   ,  .   
  -     ()   	 8(0532) 61-34-29  / 8(096) 384-69-20 -  .
   ?

----------

